# This or that?!



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rosie O'Donnel or Dawn French?

Answer, then leave your ''this or that'' question.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

never heard of 'em......


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

armand... just leave

Dawn French the sexy beast that she is









weerhom or wisco pygo??


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Weerhom

Pygo or Serra?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> armand... just leave
> 
> *Dawn French the sexy beast that she is
> 
> ...










....are you asking who's the sexiest of them both?, Wisco or WEER.....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Armand you're screwing up the rotation here, just please answer either pygo or serra, then ask your this or that question


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry, just kiddin mate.......







:laugh:









Back to topic..

Pygo....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

oh dear lord









armand hasnt quite grasped the concept


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

USA or Europe....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Europe







only the original old school countries not the new world eastern block who are all joining now

anal or anal?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

anal









tatas or tha badunkadunk


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Badunkadunk

Handguns or rifles


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Rifles

Tits or ass


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> Rifles
> 
> Tits or ass


I'll have to say ass...









Blonde or brunet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ass we just had that Devon

Ford or Gm

Brunette

ford or Gm


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Whoops, i dont speak whatever that language was

Ford

This or that?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Ass we just had that Devon
> 
> Ford or Gm
> 
> ...


Hard choice me like the trucks of both....

Ford...

Jets or Colts...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This 
Jets

Viagra or Cyalis


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> This
> Jets
> 
> Viagra or Cyalis


No need no sh*t like that partner







but just for game propuse....Viagra........









Canada or USA?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Canada of course

Canon or Nikon


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Canada of course
> 
> Canon or Nikon


Canon, i've got one of 'em....:nod:

Joe Montana or Brett Farve.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe montana

Black or White


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> Joe montana
> 
> Black or White


I'd say white but people might think I'm a racist...







:laugh: kiddin'...

Black.

Caribe or Piraya.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

black

red sauce or brown sauce


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

red

is this a...

repost or original thread


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Repost

Supercar or Superbike?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

superbike

chips or potatoes


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Chips

Saltwater or freshwater?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

freshwater

whisky or vodka


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

vodka all the way

laptops or desktops?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Laptops..

Giving or receiving..


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Giving

cigarettes or cigaweed


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> Giving
> 
> cigarettes or cigaweed


Cigarrets.

fire or ice


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I say fire to light the cigaweed

wet or dry


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

dry..theres always KY?

beer or beer.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> *dry..theres always KY?*
> 
> beer or beer.












beer

Tecate or 2 x


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> *dry..theres always KY?*
> 
> beer or beer.












beer

Tecate or 2 x
[/quote]

2X..

Lager or dark.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Lager

Cash or Credit?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> Lager
> 
> Cash or Credit?


Cash.

Dollars or euros....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Lager
> 
> Cash or Credit?


Cash.

Dollars or euros....








[/quote]

Oil!

pink or brown?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Lager
> 
> Cash or Credit?


Cash.

Dollars or euros....








[/quote]

Oil!

pink or brown?
[/quote]

WTF....Oil?.... your spoiling the thread mate...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

I like the pink

MAC or PC?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Lager
> 
> Cash or Credit?


Cash.

Dollars or euros....








[/quote]

Oil!

pink or brown?
[/quote]

WTF....Oil?.... your spoiling the thread mate...
[/quote]

pot calling the kettle black there guy....did you read you're first few post's now answer the f-ing question and stfu!

pink or brown?

PC is all about the win.

beef or pork?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beef! sym can have the pork

Beach or lake?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> Beef! sym can have the pork
> 
> Beach or lake?


lives on a private lake so lake.

white or black


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Beef! sym can have the pork
> 
> Beach or lake?


lives on a private lake so lake.

white or black
[/quote]

Is this a set up? White

Zo6 or ZR1?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Beef! sym can have the pork
> 
> Beach or lake?


lives on a private lake so lake.

white or black
[/quote]

Is this a set up? White

Zo6 or ZR1?
[/quote]

ZR1...

Snake head or wolf fish....


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

wolf (snakeheads will land you in ass pounders prison)

Asians or Brazilians?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

brazillians

glass or acrylic?
06 what kind of setup/ fish do you have?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Glass
AWD or RWD


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

AWD SUBARU FTW

Plasma or LCD


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> brazillians
> 
> glass or acrylic?
> 06 what kind of setup/ fish do you have?


glass

75g planted with an 8inch gold I picked up in 05.... I have no clue how big he/she is now and a planted 75with a 5inch elong I picked up from alex about one year ago...

true blood or dexter?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LCD

80's or 90's


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

late 80's early 90's where full of win!!!!

true blood or dexter?

second try.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Not sure what that is but true blood?

80's bush or hardwood floors?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

hard wood floors

Toyota







or Cheap (jeep)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TJcali said:


> hard wood floors
> 
> Toyota
> 
> ...


who would pick a toy after the recent recalls?

right or left or stranger?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

right

dike or butch dike


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Dike POS









Cadillac or BMW


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

BMW.....I have a Navigator so...but do like the caddies boy! Can't beat that for when I'm an old boy.

Beer or wine


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

BEER

Under 18 or Over 18


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CTS V for the mother f*cking win

liger or bear cavalry

off track...

goats or the random mule?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

over 18
random mule?

Jack Daniels or Crown Royal


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> over 18
> random mule?
> 
> Jack Daniels or Crown Royal


call me a hick but JD black is like mothers milk.

oscillating fans or stationary?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

oscillating.

French chicks or Italian Chicks?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

my chick is italian

Drums or Guitar?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

drums

Ice or Fire ?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

ice

Ok old school toyota







or cheap(jeep)


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> drums
> 
> Ice or Fire ?


has been done 25 post's ago....so I pick potato/

nbkk or a 40lbs box full of rape?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

NBKK every time









donate to haiti or help a frog with an injured leg?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Donate.

Lose a thumb or lose a big toe? (meat cleaver)


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lose a big toe, I dont use it for sh*t anyway

pygo or serra


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Pygo









Shelby GT500 or Corvette?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

corvette

2 wheels or 4 wheels


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

2 Wheels























V-Twin or Inline 4


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

v-twin

streetfighter or sportsbike


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

sports bike

prawn or whitebait


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

prawn

real plants or fake plants


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

fake plants

sugar or sweetener


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

suger

tea or coffee


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Tea

Whisky or Vodka?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

whisky

single or double


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

double

Curry or chinese


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

curry

tall women or short women


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

short

Boots or high heels


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

boots

haggis or black pudding


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

james79 said:


> boots
> 
> haggis or black pudding


Haggis.

Mexican food or Italian food


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

italian food

subway or jimmy john's


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Subway (never headr of jimmy johns)

High or low?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

high

left or right?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

you gotta come to the US and try jimmy john's, blows subway out of the water

right

sony or samsung


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Samsung

Big boobs( C-D) or Huge boobs(DD+)


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

big boobs

donkey or mule?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

donkey

white bread or brown bread


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

white bread mostly

a quiet night in or a wild night out?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

wild night out









dog or cat


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Cat

Spam or marmite


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

spam

duck or goose


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Gander

itv or bbc


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

itv









plum's or pear's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ITV

Spit or swallow


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ill swallow if its your feefa









wet or dry?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Dry

Carmen Electra or Pam Anderson....but...........they both got a yeast infection.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

pam

football or rugby


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

football... rugby is for pussys...









Karate or Krav maga


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

karate

Slippers or trainers


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

trainers

laptop or desktop?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

laptops....

Hamburgers or Tacos


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

hamburgers

salt or pepper


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Salt.

Scottish or welsh...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ohhhh man do i have to pick? i think id go scottish

automatic or manual?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> ohhhh man do i have to pick? i think id go scottish
> 
> automatic or manual?










:laugh:









Manual.

SAS or Navy Seals.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

sas

taxi or bus


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

Armand_caribe said:


> ohhhh man do i have to pick? i think id go scottish
> 
> automatic or manual?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Manual.

SAS or Navy Seals.
[/quote]

SBS

Red or green


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ill go for a green taxi please









black or hispanic?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

What?? as a majority in London.. black

Drink or drugs


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

drink

pirate or ninja


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ninja

Skimmed or Whole?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

skimmed

shower or bath


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Shower 
earthquake or surnami


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

locust said:


> Shower
> earthquake or surnami












Earthquake

Maradona or Pelé,


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Pele....never cheated

aids or rabies


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aids

loose the top inch of your c*ck or loose a testical?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

testical

bummed or golden showered


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

locust said:


> testical
> 
> bummed or golden showered










:laugh:







:laugh:

Golden showered if we're talking bout a pretty chick...









Blind or in a wheel chair...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG Armand.. blind

hippy chick or librarian


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

locust said:


> OMG Armand.. blind
> 
> hippy chick or librarian


Hippy sonds hotter!!!....

Here goes one really hard to choose:

English or Gay.......














:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

English

Armand or straight?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> English
> 
> Armand or straight?


hahahaha that was a good one mate....









Armand of course....









Ford Explorer or Jeep Grand Cherokee.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Ford Explorer

Fat chick or butch chick?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Piranha Dan said:


> Ford Explorer
> 
> Fat chick or butch chick?


It depends....on how fat and how butch we're talking about but..... butch...









London or Paris.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

London

f*ck the french.

syphilis or gonorrhea


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Foodstamp said:


> London
> 
> f*ck the french.
> 
> syphilis or gonorrhea


Gonorreha....good we can solve it with a bit of peniciline...









Red neck or wet back.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Red neck

Eat a friend or Starve to death


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

eat a friend

drive a toyota carrolla over a cliff or a bugatti into a brick wall (going at top speed for both cars)


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

bugatti into a wall

mondeo or focus


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

focus

loose a leg or loose a arm?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

lose a leg

go deaf or go blind


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

go deaf

baseball or american football


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Baseball.

Stomach ache or Head ache ?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

head ache

wolves or bears


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Wolves

Cars or trucks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cars

piranhas or cichlids


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Piranhas

Money or Bitches


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

money

goldfish or guppy's


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Guppies

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

pepsi

walk or run


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

walk... but ill run if i have to

big blue chick from avatar or angelina jolie in beowulf


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

jolie

getting shafted by palin wearing a strap on or sucking off obama?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

obama

Mcdonalds of KFC


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Chicken guts in sawdust

mummy naked or daddy naked


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

your mum naked 

20" manny or 20" rhom


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

20" manny

eastenders or emmerdale


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

emmerdale

chips or mash


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

mash

roast beef or roast lamb


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

roast lamb FTW

far left or far right?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

beef

jeramey clarkson or 'the hamster'


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Jeremy by a clear mile. i even like james may better than hamster

again far let of far right?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

left

eheim or fluval


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fluval

adidas or nike


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

no competition. Adidas

Electric shaver or wet and wild


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

blade 4 me

jets or colts?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

jets as they sound better









Man United or Man City


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

man utd

tiger or lion


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

tiger

black or white


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

white

sand or gravel


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

gravel

black pudding or mueslii


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

museli?

scarlet johanson or megan fox


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Megan Fox

Rolex or Omega


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

rolex

vacation in russia or Czechoslovakia (<---- spelled that first try no errors)


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Czechoslovakia (<---- spelled that first try no errors) smokin hot women!

Speakyourmind or ETHUG?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

russia

fruit or veg


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

veg

chips or mash


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

chips

tea or coffee


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

coffee!

Drugs or rehab


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

drugs

scarface or casino


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

scarface

mcdonalds or kfc


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

kfc

warbutons or kingsmill


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Kingsmill

hula hoops or quavers


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

hula

aids or african tigers


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

african tigers

boats or hoes


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

boats

syphilis or aids?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

holy smokes- syphillis?

a kick in the nuts or face


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Face

Marathon or Snickers


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

snick

Would you rather live forever with that feeling when you have to take a dump or live with a migraine forever.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

migraine- i hate the feeling i get when i have to take a sh*t

Tile or linoleum


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> migraine- i hate the feeling i get when i have to take a sh*t
> 
> Tile or linoleum


Tile, don't like linoleum....

Wild kissing with a very beautiful trasnverstite or wild kissing with a hideous fugly chick....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Tranny









heroin or meth :nod:


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Meth !

French people or chocolate milk


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

chocolate milk

ipod or zune


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

ipod

hang nail or gun shot wound


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

hang nail

HK or Glock


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Glock? HK is a gun too I guess?

Giant Piraya or Giant Rhom


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

that is a tough one- but Piraya!

west or east


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

east

keg race or sex


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

secks

Excited for world cup summer or dont give a sh*t


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

wtf is it?

hot Asian girl dressed in an elmo costume or elmo in a hot Asian costume?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

hot Asian in a costume

watching napolean dynamite for 8 hours straight or falling down a flight of stairs


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fallin down a flight of stairs, I have done that a few times not to bad imo

Be a cast member on jersey shore or cast member in a bukkake


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

2 flights of stairs even

walk over hot coals or sit on an oven top


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch , Im gonna have to say walk across hot coals , you can focus out the pain somehow , idfk.

Jay Leno or Conan O Brien. ?????????????//


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Conan

Two people call at your door, you have to listen to one for 30mins.

Jehovahs Witness or Born again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

damn.... Jovi...

Orange or apple?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

orange

buell or harley


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

harley

burn to death or freeze to death?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

freeze

sooty or sweep


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweep.

Doggy or Reverse Cowgirl


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

mmmm, tough one.

doggy, its rougher

cream filling or chocolate filling?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

chocolate

Couldn't care less or Could care less

Think real hard guys!!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

couldn't care less.

Brother or Sister ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sister (dont have a brother)

cnn or fox?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

DAMN , this is a hard one.

Im going to have to go with CNN , I feel like Im watching some sort of CULT when i put on Fox.

3 , 120 Gal. Fish tanks with ANY and how many fish you want.... or a Nagging Girlfriend. UGH.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fish tanks hands down no competition

brad pitt or clooney


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Brad pit for sure. He is so dreamy.

Automatic transmission or Standard transmission.?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Brad pit for sure. He is so dreamy.
> 
> Automatic transmission or Standard transmission.?










....









...... Automatic

Mac or PC.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pc.

Taco Or Burrito?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Pc.
> 
> Taco Or Burrito?


Taco.

Pernod or Amaretto.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Amaretto

Peanuts or popcorn ?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

popcorn

lcd or led


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Lcd.

Burn or Frost bite?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Burn.

Blowjob or rimjob?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

is this recieving or giving?

im assuming its reciving so ill go for blowjob

pistol or rifle?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> is this recieving or giving?
> 
> im assuming its reciving so ill go for blowjob
> 
> pistol or rifle?










:laugh:







:laugh:









Pistol.

Jack Daniels or Chivas Regal....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Jack.

Irish headbutt to the nose or a German Throat punch ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Jack.
> 
> Irish headbutt to the nose or a German Throat punch ?










OMG.... Throat punch...

Been devoured by a Great white Shark or been ripped apart by a ferocious Grizzly Bear...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Shark= much faster

Obama or the feeling that you have to throw up


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Throw up!

American cars or Japanese cars


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Throw up!
> 
> American cars or Japanese cars


American cars.

Colts or Saints.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Saints.

Getting castrated or Becoming a quadriplegic ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Saints.
> 
> Getting castrated or Becoming a quadriplegic ?
























....THATS VERY HARD..

Since quadriplegic implies being castrated-like too I would choose just castrated I guess....









Eat a big turd or eat a rotting dead rat....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Turd all the way!

Having sex with a dirty crack whore or having sex with a dirty meth whore?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Im Gonna say Crack Whore , Meth Whores have GUARANTEED Bad teeth 

Drowning or falling off a building. ?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Falling. its like a free roller coaster ride.

medium power swing of a Axe to the face or High speed Base ball bat to the face?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

no teethe= good head

fall off building

water or soda


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> no teethe= good head
> 
> fall off building
> 
> water or soda


Water all the way.

Have been born in Somalia or Have been born in Afganistan.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Probably Neither , i would kill myself once I became concious of my Where abouts.

Have Sex with Christian Bale or Johnny depp


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jon87 said:


> Probably Neither , i would kill myself once I became concious of my Where abouts.


Have to pick one mate...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

johnny depp hands down. hes so sexy









read a book or watch tv?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

tv

pizza or kebab


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pizza.

Stub your toe or hit your funny bone ?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Funny bone

Lose your hair or lose your teeth?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Im bald, so lose hair. No loss there....

Have explosive diarrhea or have a huge fight with the gf / wife ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Fight for sure!

Canada or the US


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Pfffft Canada for sure. No contest.

Burger or hotdog ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Burger ftw!

Hockey or Basketball


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hockey.

Black cat or White cat ?


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

black cat

shameless or inbetweeners


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

.....what ?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

I'll go with what?

tarmac, asphalt or concrete?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Woah! are the rules not that you can only pick out of two things?

Ill go with Asphalt. I like doing burn outs.

Girlfriend cheating on you or Your dog dying ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Woah! are the rules not that you can only pick out of two things?
> 
> Ill go with Asphalt. I like doing burn outs.
> 
> Girlfriend cheating on you or Your dog dying ?


WTF?????... GIRLFRIEND CHEATING...

Having sex with your best friend's girlfriend or cutting off you pinky....


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Best friends gf, ill be doing her a favor !

Making sweet loving with :

3 ugly chicks or one hot chick ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Best friends gf, ill be doing her a favor !
> 
> Making sweet loving with :
> 
> 3 ugly chicks or one hot chick ?


One hottie...:nod: I rather quality than quantity...









Apache or Lakota...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

apache. only cause of that song.

Rotten tooth or infected wound ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> apache. only cause of that song.
> 
> Rotten tooth or infected wound ?


Infected wound all the way...

Making love to a very fat ugly chick or making love to a very old lady....







:laugh:


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Infected wound....i hate any pain to do with teeth.

Really bad tooth ache or really bad ingrown toenail?

fat ugly chick


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Toe nail, you can dig that sum bitch out with a knife.

Car door :

Dented or scratched ?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Scratched

Boiled rice or fried rice?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Fried.

Angry gf with a knife or Angry Mom with a pan ?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Mother with pan.

Whisky or Brandy?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Whiskey!

Driving fast or driving slow


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

driving fast

home cooking or fast food


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

home

real nigas or fake nigas


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

What's the difference?









Real

Real white guys, or fake white guys?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

real

911 is a muthaphuckin joke or cop killllllllllllaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

911 is a muthaphuckin joke

Indian Needle bed









or

Eating a basket of red chili peppers


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

chili peppers I love spicy :nod:

parody or satirical comedy?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

parody

white belt or white shoes


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

white k swiss

heaven or hell


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

heaven









black or white?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

WHITE

over or under?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

over

tavel by sea or travel by air?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Sea.

Track race or Drag race ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

track race

sherlock holmes or poirot?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

sherlock holmes FTW!

Fur coat or leather jacket :laugh:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Fur coat everytime









hot or cold?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Cold.

Gtfo Or Gtfo


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

GTFO

johnny zanni or wisco pygo?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Johnny For sure. No contest. He has been being funny lately.

Chinese or Japanese ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a hard one. ill go with japanese. only because they are not communist

front or back?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Back. I like sneaking up on my prey.

Kiss a fish Or kiss a Frog.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

kiss a fish

smoke a pube spliff or or rim a guys ass?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the guy hot ? ah f*ck it smoke a pube spliff.

Lose a testicle or lose a eye ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Testicle  Who needs two anyways?

Thin lover who just lays there or a fat kinky one that will show you a good time


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Thin lover who just lays there. You have to be turned on to have a good time.

Candy or bubble gum ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Thin lover who just lays there. You have to be turned on to have a good time.
> 
> Candy or bubble gum ?


Bubble gum, never liked candies.

To be a Comunist or to be a Taliban.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

a communist taliban









wax or shave?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Shave

Crying teething baby Or nagging Girl Friend?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nagging gf. atleast you can shut her up by sticking your c*ck in her

nbkk giving u a hand job or hot chinese chick fingering ur ass?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Nbkk hand job. That guy masturbates so much he made it into a fine art form that no Chinese finger ass blast could compare too.

Maple tree or Oak tree ?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oak :laugh:

Macaroni or Cheese


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

cheese

screwing a super hot mysterious girl in a dirty back alley or scewing a clean hometown girl in her "dirty alley"


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hot mysterious girl. Less baggage.
AR 15 or AKM 47?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

100% AK47

lbs or kg


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

of course i'd rather have a kilo of kush

gator or crocodile


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Gator..not sure why

Big DSL's for da BJ or nice tight Taco for da sexy time?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

DSL hands down

Drinking 500ml of Bio Support or 500ml of Dechlorinate


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

500ml dechlorinate

love or lust?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Lust I want to have a good time not be tied down and bored

Christianity or Scientology


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Christianity

Burn to death or starve to death


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Burn to death you will go faster

Rock or Rap


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Burn to death you will go faster
> 
> Rock or Rap


Rock all the way, hate rap music.

The lord of the rings or Avatar.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Lord of the rings...(By a mile)

Iran or Iraq


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Shave
> 
> *Crying teething baby Or nagging Girl Friend?*


F*ck, I have both of those at home! NEITHER!!

Condo in the city or Cabin in the woods?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Devon Amazon said:


> Lord of the rings...(By a mile)
> 
> Iran or Iraq


Do I really need to pick one?....









I think I'll go Iran, That crazy Mo fo Ahmadineyan sometines says really funny things....









F*ck, I have both of those at home! NEITHER!!

Condo in the city or Cabin in the woods?

Condo in the city









Hitler or Stalin.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Not sure 'bout that one
Have to go with the lesser of two evils.....Stalin


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

and....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> and....


Trevor didn't make the question so I'll do it...

Lawrence Fishbourne or Samuel L Jackson...


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry...had a brain fart

Lawrence Fishburne

New Kids or Backstreet Boys?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Trevor said:


> Sorry...had a brain fart
> 
> Lawrence Fishburne
> 
> New Kids or Backstreet Boys?


 Do I have to pick mate?....







Just for game porpouses I'll go with Backstreet gays....









AC DC or Led Zeppelin


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Zeppelin!!









Metallica or Megadeath?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

metallica...WTF!!!









Iron Maiden or Black Sabbath.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sabbath (Ozzy era, f*ck Dio)
















Audi or BMW?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Audi

Norton or Triumph


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> Audi
> 
> Norton or Triumph


Triumph all the way long mate!!!..









Iphone or Blackberry.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Audi
> 
> Norton or Triumph


Triumph all the way long mate!!!..









Iphone or Blackberry.
[/quote]

Iphone.

LCD or Plasma?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

LCD easily

ATI or NVidia


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

ATI

death by plane or death by bubba in prison not using his hands


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Jared35 said:


> ATI
> 
> death by plane or death by bubba in prison not using his hands


Really? Not a hard choice - Bubba...uh, I mean the plane crash (instant death, no pain)

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

coke

being a rhom or being a shark


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Shark

Vacation in the Caribbean or vacation in a lakeside log cabin


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

log cabin..

iPod or iPad


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

ipod.

Lamborghini or Ferrari?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

ferrari

crack cocaine or heroin?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

crack

fish or chips


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

fish

boobs, would you rather have them

black with white nipples or white with black nipples?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Odd questions and I don't have an answer so I'll say white with black I guess?

Italian or Spanish


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Spanish, they talk dirty well

lube or saliva?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jared35 said:


> Spanish, they talk dirty well
> 
> lube or saliva?


Saliva...

Stallone or Schwarzeneeger....


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

governator FTW!

fat chick or ugly chick


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> governator FTW!
> 
> fat chick or ugly chick


both at the same time... I'll ways wanted to do two chicks at the same time.

powder coating or anodizing?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> governator FTW!
> 
> fat chick or ugly chick


both at the same time... I'll ways wanted to do two chicks at the same time.

powder coating or anodizing?
[/quote]

Anodizing...

Trigga or Ja' he


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

trigga, Ja' he pm'em me nudes of him self last year.

wild boar or buffalo


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

buffalo soldier

White hunters or Black gang Members


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

white hunters

stick your face where you would put your finger or stick your d*ck where you wouldnt put your finger?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wat


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

would you rather stick your face or your dick somwhere where you wouldn't put your finger?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

KrBjostad said:


> would you rather stick your face or your dick somwhere where you wouldn't put your finger?


are you handicapped?

swiss or cheddar cheese?


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

swiss

a nice juicy bum or a nice set of tits


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well clearly for me it would be a nice juicy bum..... along with a nice set of tits









London or Paris


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Paris ! Hmmmm french girls.

/drools.

Ass stink or Arm pit stink ?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Pit

Daddies Sauce or HP Sauce


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hp sauce.

Abs braking system or No abs ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Hp sauce.
> 
> Abs braking system or No abs ?


Abs System...









Who of the next two women would you have an affair with?.

Susan Boyle or Sarah Ferguson.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Sarah

Manic Miner or Jet Set Willy


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

manic miner.

being shot with a .22 rifle or being shot with a nail gun.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

shot with rifle

snakes or spiders


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

spiders

snow or rain


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rain

cashews or almonds


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cashews

google or yahoo?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

google

facebook or twitter


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

facebook

north or south?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

South

Piranha or cichlid


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

piranha

ps3 or xbox 360?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

360

Play sports or watch sports


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

watch sports

ice-cream or jelly


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

ice cream

super mario bros or new super mario bros


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

super mario bros

it's probably been done but at least not on this page...

high or drunk


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

drunk

shark or whale


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

shark

spaceship or lazer gun?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

lazer gun

venison or beef


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

venison FTW

blackberry or motorolor droid?


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> venison FTW
> 
> blackberry or motorolor droid?


moto

farts or burps


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Farts

S.A.S or Navy S.E.A.L.S????


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

S.A.S









queen of england or president obama?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Obama, I spit on the queen of England every time I see her photo.

Ipad or Die


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ipad.

Goat herder or ************ ?


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

goat herder

goat cheese or cow cheese?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Goat cheese !

Paint ball or Airsoft ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> Goat cheese !
> 
> Paint ball or Airsoft ?


Paint ball.

13" caribe or 13" piraya...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

caribe

iphone or blackberry


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Iphone

doggy or missionary


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> Iphone
> 
> doggy or missionary


Doggy....









New York or San Francisco...


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

san francisco

2 door or 4 door


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> san francisco
> 
> 2 door or 4 door


4 door deffo....









Oscar or Managuense.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Oscar

Infinity or Lexus


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

infinity

digital cable or satellite


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Satellite

Lose a hand or lose a foot? (hacksaw







)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Lose a foot( I am a lazy sack of sh*t anyway)

Football or baseball


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Football, patriots FTW!!









Rock n Roll or Hip Hop ?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

EAsy answer









Adidas or Nike


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i did this several pages back. but ill forgive you

adidas

cobra or python?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

For looks, Cobra!!

Sandals or flip-flops?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

flip flops

green or purple grapes?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Green.

22'' rhom or 22'' piraya?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

if it was yellow piraya.. otherwise rhom

pringles or lays stax?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Pringles

Harley Davidson or Indian


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Indian

Carving or Dragstrip


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Dragstrip

Nascar or F-1


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Dragstrip
> 
> Nascar or F-1


F-1 wtf!!!.









BMW or Mercedes Benz?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gotta go with the beemer

Apache or Ac130 gunship


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

/


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Chainsaw

Sharp carrot in the eye or Eaten alive by hungry nuns


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the nuns

die peacefully alone or die painfully with your loved ones around?


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

die peacefully alone

qsc or peavey amps


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

qsc ?

Get shot with:

A AK-47 Or M16


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> qsc ?
> 
> Get shot with:
> 
> A AK-47 Or M16










I guess I'll go with the AK-47 so it would look like the bad guys killed me....









dunk or stoned.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

changed it to Dunk

Leopard 2 or Abrams


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hard to say....mmmmhhh. I'll go with leopard because they remind me the ol' Panzers.....









(Changed the original question, I was browsing picts and it gave me the creeps.







).

Go to war against China or against Russia......


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

China, Russia could be pretty powerful.

Cold water or Warm water ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

COLD WATER

WHITE SPANISH JESUS OR BLACK POPE GELASIUS


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

:laugh:

Go white spanish jesus!

Dark or light ?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

-NBKK- said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Go white spanish jesus!
> 
> Dark or light ?


Dark, I like dark beer....









Budweiser or Corona...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

they are both horrible with my taste. Ill choose Budweiser though. but im not going to like it.

A.M. Or P.M.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

P.M

Clubbing baby seals or Capturing dolphin in with your tuna nets?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Dolphins, seals are so cute !









Anus infection or urethra infection ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

umm anus??

poop or pee?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

pee

chips and gravy or chips and curry sauce


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

james79 said:


> pee
> 
> chips and gravy or chips and curry sauce


Chips and gravy, don't like curry....

Vampire or werewolf.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

vampire

cod or hake


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

cod

denise milani or lucy pinder


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

WhiteLineRacer said:


> cod
> 
> denise milani or lucy pinder


Hard choice they both are great.....









I'll say Pinder.

Ford Mustang or Chevrolet Camaro?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

ford mustang

salmon or trout


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Salmon.

Would you rather be labeled as a child molester or be imprisoned for 3 years in pelican's bay super max.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

speakyourmind said:


> Salmon.
> 
> Would you rather be labeled as a child molester or be imprisoned for 3 years in pelican's bay super max.


Be imprisoned. Child molesters are the worst sh*t on earth I hope they all rot in hell!!!!...

If you were imprisoned who would you like to have as your worst enemy: the Mexican mafia or the Arian brotherhood?.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

mexican mafia

sausages or bacon


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bacon.

Beef or Pork?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beef

Attilia the Hun or Vlad the Impaler


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

atilla the hun

halo or COD?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Buckman said:


> atilla the hun
> 
> halo or COD?


COD.

Burger king or Wendy's


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

wendys

death by drowning or burning


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Buckman said:


> wendys
> 
> death by drowning or burning
























Drowning...

Darth Vader or Dracula


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

darth vader

winter or summer


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Summer

Elvis or Beatles


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

elvis

jordan or jodie


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Jordan

Dodgeball or Murderball


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

dodgeball

clown loach or silver dollar


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Silver dollar

AQHU or chatbox


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

aqhu

psp or nintendo DS


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

psp

Evolution or creation ?


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Evolution

Die or live on as a cyborg brain


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

die

good or evil


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

evil

fried rice or boiled rice


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

boiled rice

east coast or west coast?


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

west coast

killer whale or great white shark


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

great white

colts or saints?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Saints.

g-string or thong


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Thong! I think a thong is so much more sexier on a women.

Lady Ga Ga or Rupaul?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Thong! I think a thong is so much more sexier on a women.
> 
> Lady Ga Ga or Rupaul?

















sh*t man do I have to pick one?.

Rupaul.

Denzel Washington or Will Smith.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

RuPaul, seriously??









My favorite actor out of them both is Mr.Smith.

little kinky short leather skirt or little kinky short denim skirt?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> RuPaul, seriously??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that laugh for?. I choose Rupaul as an artist and singer I'm not choosing him to get laid with, you know?....









Little kinky short leather skirt...

A 18" Yellow Piraya or a 8" Blue Diamond Rhom?.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I know just joking









18'' piraya.

Wolfie or Snakehead?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Snakehead.

Giving it in the bum or getting it in the bum?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Defiantly getting it in the bum. hands down.

Razor or Electric shaver ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

electric

choclate fudge cake or strawberry cheescake?


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

chocolate fudge cake

Kill em all or Master of Puppets


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Master Of Puppets!









Death by burning or death by drowning?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

drowning

this or that?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

that

pygos or serra


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Pygos

Paquiao or Mayweather?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pacman

medium rare or well done?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Medium Rare

Your Neighbors wife or your 1st grade teacher


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

1st grade teacher

Janice Dickinson or Bridget Nielsen (current)?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Janice...the other chick was with Flava flav man...

cheerios or coco puffs


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cheerios

Japanese women or Chinese women?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Whats the difference?
Japanese

Seltzer or Water


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

water

diarreah or puking


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Diarrea....









Italian women or french women?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> Diarrea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


French <3<3

Released from Prison and Free'd on all charges.

Charles Manson or Pedro Alonso Lopez


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

manson

steak or potatoes?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Buckman said:


> manson
> 
> steak or potatoes?


Actually I'd say steak with potatoes(french fies)........Yummmy!!!!

Patton or Rommel?.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Patton.

Arianny Celeste or Rachelle Leah?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Miss Celeste

2 Pit bulls attacking you OR 250 Chihuahua's????


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

250 chihuahuas any day.

Gladiator or Braveheart


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

braveheart

donkey or horse


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

horse

sausage or bacon


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Sausage.

Suffer the attack of a 20' alligator or suffer the attack of a Siberian tiger?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

alligator, it would probably hurt less.

boobs or butt


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Butt.

Cat or Dog?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Dog

Bear Grylls or Les Stroud aka Survivorman


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Bear Grylls. He does some effed up sh*t.

Bruce Lee or Jet Li?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

bruce lee

chuck norris or bruce lee


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Chuck.

Black betty or bam BA lam?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

bam Betty lam

aids or cancer?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cancer

Pride or Ufc


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

UFC

doberman or pit bull


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Pit Bull

Summer or Winter Olympics


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Winter!!!!

Maxi pads or tampons


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Winter!!!!
> 
> Maxi pads or tampons


Wouldn't really know what to say... never use any of them both dude....







.

Regardless I think maxi pads are better....:laugh: .

To be a KKK boy or to be a neo Nazi?....


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

kkk

popcorn or candyfloss


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Popcorn. What the hell is candyfloss.

Lebron or Kobe


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

brian519 said:


> Popcorn. What the hell is candyfloss.
> 
> Lebron or Kobe


Lebron I don't like Kobe...









Rum or Vodka?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i really dont see any difference between the two. taste the same to me.
ill go for vodka as thats what i have most out of the too

harry potter or twilight?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> i really dont see any difference between the two. taste the same to me.
> ill go for vodka as thats what i have most out of the too
> 
> harry potter or twilight?


The same?????...







Try to prepare a free cuba with vodka instead to see if it tastes the same bro....









Harry Potter.

Pernod or Strega?.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Strega

Goodfellas or Scarface?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Strega
> 
> Goodfellas or Scarface?


Scarface..... (hard choice tho :nod: ).

Entrecote with french fries or Wellington steak?...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wellington steak

Fat white women or fat black women?


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Ja said:


> Wellington steak
> 
> Fat white women or fat black women?


Fat black women the louder the better

Fast car, or big truck?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

big truck

super swampers or BF Goodrich krawlers


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

TJcali said:


> big truck
> 
> super swampers or BF Goodrich krawlers


Super swampers......(although its quite difficult to use them in the city....







).

Nahomi Watts or Scarlett Johansson....


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Naomi of course

Carcass or Napalm Death


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

hugoale1 said:


> Naomi of course
> 
> Carcass or Napalm Death


I don't seem to quite understand Hugo, however carcass....

Jag Cichlid or Oscar?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Jag

Gay rights or gay fights?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Jag
> 
> Gay rights or gay fights?










Gay rights....
















And now we're talking about gays.....

Hugo Chávez or Fidel Castro.......







:laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's too tough for me to answere, both are assholes! I'll leave it to someone else.

Hugo Chávez or Fidel Castro...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

why are they bot hassholes. not really the thread to discuss this but still

i say fidel castro

dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Milk

soccer or football?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Milk
> 
> soccer or football?


Football is more macho.....it goes better with my personality...
















Idi Amin or Pol Pot.....?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pol Pot, evil little Cambodian.

Stalin or Hitler? Who was worst?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Pol Pot, evil little Cambodian.
> 
> Stalin or Hitler? Who was worst?


In fact everybody thinks Hitler was the worst however it's said Stalin Killed more Russians than the ones who died during the war... So I'll go Stalin.

Common Snapping turtle or Alligator Snapping turtle.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Correct answere Armond.

Alligator

Lucky Luciano or Al Capone?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Correct answere Armond.
> 
> Alligator
> 
> Lucky Luciano or Al Capone?


If you're asking who was the worst, well i might be wrong but I'll go with Capone.

Ted Bundy or Ed Gain....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ted

Jeffrey Dahmer or Andrei Chikatilo?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Ted
> 
> Jeffrey Dahmer or Andrei Chikatilo?


Tha's a hard one however I'll go with damned sick mo fo of Chikatilo...

Albert Fish or that sick Clown John Wayne Gacy.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

John

Joachim Kroll or Javed Iqbal?


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

el canibal Joachim









BBW or SSBBW?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I have no clue!


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

super size big beautiful women or big beautiful women


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Man if you gonna go big than you might as well go all out! Super sized!

Mustsach or hairy back? Which kinda women would you pick?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Hairy back

This ones for you NB

Diarrhea or Vomit?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Diarrhea. Is goes by much faster and doesn't leave a bad taste in your mouth.

China or Japan ?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

China. They loan the US trillions $$$$$$$$

Know the day you'll die or not know the day you'll die


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

know the day i die

loose your fingers or loose your toes?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Toes....

Get possessed by a demon or suffer alien abduction.....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Possessed

Jump off of a building head first or feet first?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Ja said:


> Possessed
> 
> Jump off of a building head first or feet first?
























I' guess head first so I might die faster.....

Box Tai or Shoot fighting..


----------

